# Gästekey diablo 3



## Xanja85 (25. Juni 2012)

Hallöchen, wollte mal fragen ob jemand einen gästekey übrig hat? :-)


----------



## Xanja85 (25. Juni 2012)

hmm... sehe gerade dass hier schon ne weile keine antworten mehr auf die frage nach gästekeys kommen  oder diejenigen die einen haben nixmehr dazu schreiben...  also ich hab leider noch keinen


----------



## das-soll-so (25. Juni 2012)

Hi,

so geht es mir leider auch im moment ^^

Habe mir das Spiel sogar schon runtergeladen und sitz quasi startklar mit dem launcher hier 

Nur einen Testkey habe ich leider auch noch nicht bekommen


----------



## Xanja85 (25. Juni 2012)

ich bin gerade am runterladen... will es mir eigentlich auch kaufen, aber man liest über d3 auch teils schlechtes und daher würde ich es dann doch lieber vorher testen bevor ich das geld zum fenster rauswerf :/


----------



## Xanja85 (25. Juni 2012)

hat sich erledigt


----------

